# Australian F-35A lightining in actions!!!



## davechng (Aug 18, 2018)

CActhing 3x Auusie F35A in a few hours is a good day! AU10 made her maiden flight plus AU7 and AU9 doing their govt qualification flight..

We also catch some locals... VMFA-112 and an AN124 visitor!

Details and more pictures here

http://airwingspotter.com/aussie-f-35a-in-texas/

Some teaser here

DaveC
www.airwingspotter.com


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2018)

Great Shots!

Well done, Dave.


----------

